# Pre bed meal - Eggs



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Trying not to use as much Whey as I have been and opting for whole foods.

My current pre bed meal is this;

300ml SS Milk

40g Whey

30ml Udos Oil

The plan would be;

10 Medium - Large chicken eggs

1 Tbl spoon Udos Oil

I'm seriously prone to over analysing things and this is probably a prime example...

Would the quality of protein in the eggs be greater than the whey & milk?

I've done a little searching and found that 10 eggs would give me roughly 30g of protein, where as the whey and milk would be giving me around 40g, but because its a whole food, surely it would benefit me more?

Also, is there any problems with me keeping all the yokes?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I would make an omlette using only 2 yolks and 10 whites.

Still tastes really good


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

10 eggs is too much.

Try 5 organic omega eggs with 2 slices of whole meal/sprouted grain toast with a little grass fed butter.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

> Instead of concentrating on a caloric number concentrate on the foods you are eating.
> 
> *10 whole eggs per day.*
> 
> ...


Just trying to heed your advice from another tread mate...


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WWR said:


> Just trying to heed your advice from another tread mate...


Yes split into two meals buddy....

Few people need 60 grams of protein all at once.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yes split into two meals buddy....
> 
> Few people need 60 grams of protein all at once.


60? I read theres only 3g per egg?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WWR said:


> 60? I read theres only 3g per egg?


6 in an average egg.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> 6 in an average egg.


Could I just go for 7 so I can replace the whey's protein content completely?

Just out of interest, do you find it nessary to even include whey in a bulking diet? I could buy a lot more whole foods with the money spent on it.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

can i ask excuse my ignorance here but what is udos oil???


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

MarcusWright said:


> can i ask excuse my ignorance here but what is udos oil???


Just an oil loaded with all the EFAs.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

There is no NEED for whey ever.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> There is no NEED for whey ever.


Could you go into why, Please?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WWR said:


> Could you go into why, Please?


No.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

there is no need for whey. its pretty obvious why. if you can get all your protein sources from whole food then what is the need for whey?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WWR said:


> Why?


Because its not my job to explain every thing to you.

You are not a child you are an adult so act like it and use your own head instead of asking to be spoon fed every thing.

You make tons of threads asking basic info that you could easily research your self and save other people time.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

WWR said:


> Just an oil loaded with all the EFAs.


Is it sold in any old supermarket? Just been having Olive oil with my meals/shakes + Omega 3 caps but this sounds like a better alternative.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Cottage cheese & some milk.

Surely 10 eggs is going to work out far more expensive than 1 or 2 scoops of whey?


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

dudz said:


> Is it sold in any old supermarket? Just been having Olive oil with my meals/shakes + Omega 3 caps but this sounds like a better alternative.


Most Supplement stores should do it. Getting mine from GNC.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Because its not my job to explain every thing to you.
> 
> You are not a child you are an adult so act like it and use your own head instead of asking to be spoon fed every thing.
> 
> You make tons of threads asking basic info that you could easily research your self and save other people time.


I joined for the community. Getting input from people who have already been there and done it was the main idea behind me joining UKM.

Just trying to get everything perfect - Thats all.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

dudz said:


> Is it sold in any old supermarket? Just been having Olive oil with my meals/shakes + Omega 3 caps but this sounds like a better alternative.


 http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/shopexd.asp?id=7441

Thats a decent price


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LMAO can you tell con is 4 weeks out. I thought i was bad being impatient with stupid things but ure beating me mate. saying that i have 5 weeks before im at ure level so think i will be worse haha


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> LMAO can you tell con is 4 weeks out. I thought i was bad being impatient with stupid things but ure beating me mate. saying that i have 5 weeks before im at ure level so think i will be worse haha


My comment was based on several days of him asking me questions over and over. I think he asked me to list my exact work out 3 times after i said i wasn't going to.... Didn't really mean to come across super rude:whistling:


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I use ;

two hard boiled eggs (yum yum)

3g amino acids

1.5 zma

and i nibble at cheese


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

zelobinksy said:


> I use ;
> 
> two hard boiled eggs (yum yum)
> 
> ...


and is that working for you?! :confused1:


----------

